# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  How much does it cost for pest control?

## MarieYad

I recently moved into a rental and yesterday i saw small spiders and roaches. My landlord lives in another state and i need to get rid of those bugs; because i have a two year old dog and my grandkids are coming to visit for father's day.

----------


## jeccyka

I found a way of getting rid of spiders and bugs
It's called a bugzooka. It uses suction through an expandable tube to grab the bug and it uses no batteries!! I found one at a yard sale for a dollar and could not believe it would work as well as it does. I caught about 10 spiders since I got it and have seen very few since then.

----------


## racksjackson

Try to contact local pest control expert because of you have 2 year kids.

----------


## Julius Tristan

Spiders are the good guys. But for everything else we have uses mint and tea tree with success. Also, apparently soybean oil kills roaches? I read that somewhere but haven't tried it or researched it myself. You might want to find out what sort of roaches you have, if you are in the country you might not have cockroaches. Wood roaches are a different species, so may react to deterrents differently.

----------


## cruies

I agree with you racksjackson
Try to contact a local pest control expert because of you have 2 year kids.

----------


## pmbguy

> I recently moved into a rental and yesterday i saw small spiders and roaches. My landlord lives in another state and i need to get rid of those bugs; because i have a two year old dog and my grandkids are coming to visit for father's day.


It still blows my mind that people from the US would ask pest control advice on a forum based in another continent. Obviously the pest species would mostly be different. The law and products used in pest control will differ as well. Pricing would also differ. Shame, but it’s like they say “If you gonna be dumb you gotta be tough” You must be one tough cookie

----------


## AndyD

> Try to contact local pest control expert because of you have 2 year kids.





> I agree with you racksjackson
> Try to contact a local pest control expert because of you have 2 year kids.


This is getting as complicated as it's getting spammy so I'll try to bring you up to speed. It was Marie Yad that actually had a 2 year old dog. She has grandkids that don't live with her but come over to stay sometimes and to make matters worse her landlord is out of state. She has a spider and roach issue just to top things off. 

Being an eternal optimist I'd like to think the bugzooka...which incidentally is capable of sucking up at least 10 spiders and can be found at boot sales for under a Buck....did the trick and rsolved the pest problem because she hasn't been back and the alternative outcome that she was eaten alive by spiders is quite frankly unthinkable.

Stay tuned for the next episode right after a bunch of nessages from poeple who aren't our sponsors.....

----------

Dave A (02-Oct-13)

----------


## Dave A

:Rofl:

----------


## MarkBrandon

Hey

I'm working on my next blog about pests infestation. I need ideas and testimonials to include in my next blog there are lots of resources of course so I'm not dependent only to this.

----------

